# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Talk about heavy duty....2600 pound total!!!

## almostgone

https://barbend.com/powerlifter-dan-...und-total/amp/

----------


## Honkey_Kong

Holy fvuk. Dan Bell is officially my hero.

----------


## Cuz

Yeah when i seen that i was like you know powerlifting probably isnt the best thing for me lol. The guy makes his third attempts look effortless. Right now 2021 we are we witnessing the strongest guys of all time. Bell, Jamal, Yuri, Hack hell their feats of strength are jnsane. Bell may very well hit 2800

----------


## kelkel

Insane. But damn, he doesn't look healthy.

----------

